#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Спектакль «Я — Будда!» в Элисте

## Ersh

*Спектакль «Я — Будда!» в постановке Драматического театра им. Б. Басангова (Элиста)*

Театр из Республики Калмыкия представит музыкальную поэму о жизни Сиддхартхи Гаутамы — Будды.



Создатели пьесы о Сиддхартхе — писатель Виктор Хаптаханов и режиссёр Калмыцкого Национального театра Борис Манджиев, который и создал постановку на сцене Элисты. Премьера вышла в год 80-летия театра.

Сюжет повествует о великом достижении Гаутамы Будды — о постижении им самого главного вопроса бытия, этому ответу он посвятил всю жизнь. Будда достиг осознания истины, основанной на этике и добродетелях, сострадании и милосердии. Эта истина стала его учением и философией, которые он передал своим последователям и всем существам, живущим на Земле.

Музыку к поэме написал композитор Аркадий Манджиев. Премьера состоялась в 2016 году.

Спектакль покажут на сцене Дворца культуры и техники Московского авиационного института, около которого работает большая бесплатная парковка.

Узнать подробную информацию и заказать билеты можно по телефону +7 (909) 395-74-44.


Источник: https://kudago.com/msk/event/spektakl-ya-budda/

----------

Aion (03.09.2016), Ануруддха (04.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016)

----------

